# Looking for a power output/torque curve for the CTD 2.0



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

he wanted the 2.0td from the 2014-2015 cruze


----------



## powermax (Jun 3, 2017)

Ops sorry. He is in the wrong place.


----------



## lbkNhubert (May 18, 2017)

I am looking for the curve for the 2017 CTD _generation_ 2, 1.4L - edit, that should say 1.6L). I worded it poorly. Mods, can you move it back to the gen 2 diesel forum?


----------



## powermax (Jun 3, 2017)

There is no 1.4L CTD it's 1.6L. There it goes again.


----------



## lbkNhubert (May 18, 2017)

Thank you for the correction - 1.6L, noted (hopefully to be remembered). I knew I should have checked it first. Thanks for the curve!


----------

